
Complete AR Fundamental Course with Vuforia and Unity (COMPLETELY FREE) - svro
Hello everyone,<p>I started this youtube channel one month ago, till now published 8 videos on Augmented Reality with Vuforia and Unity (Also, tutorials on AR Core and AR kit is coming soon). I am trying to make this tutorials different from the typical drag and drop tutorials available on YouTube. I will make 3 complete games in the last three tutorials of this series.<p>It is going to be the first free and complete AR course which will give you an in depth idea of vuforia and you can easily create your own AR apps and games.<p>Take a look on the tutorials and I can say you will definitely find some difference. If you like the contents then like share and subscribe to my channel. It will really inspire me to make new video series on more advance topics.
======
AbolTabol
Hey the link to the youtube channel seems to be missing.

